# ORLY Precious Collection for Spring 2011



## Tavia (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Girls!

  	ORLY Precious Collection will be available internationally starting March 2011 and includes 6 new nail colors:



 		Pure Porcelain (40472) 	
 		Gilded Coral (40744) 	
 		Fancy Fuchsia (40745) 	
 		Ancient Jade (40746) 	
 		Sapphire Silk (40747) 	
 		Royal Velvet (40743) 
 
  	Here is one of the promo photos!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Looks like a lovely collection for spring.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 1, 2010)

Gilded Coral, Pure Porcelain and Royal Velvet all look good to me. Like Susanne said, a very lovely spring collection.


----------



## Caderas (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting this!!  I love these colors, A LOT.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm especially intrigued by Antique Jade.  Mints/aquas/sea foam greens are my favorites!


----------



## dxgirly (Nov 1, 2010)

Oooo very pretty. Me wants


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2010)

pretty colours. but nothing is screaming out to me to be honest.


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 2, 2010)

Gilded Coral and Sapphire Silk look promising.  I don't own any Orly polishes -- just their basecoat.


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm really digging Gilded Coral!!!


----------



## dixie (Nov 3, 2010)

Oooh...I'm lovin' that coral, too!  I don't have any Orly polishes...yet.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Curly1908 said:


> Gilded Coral and Sapphire Silk look promising.  I don't own any Orly polishes -- just their basecoat.



 	orly polishes are great! really good pigmentation and the bottles are 18ml so good value for money


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 5, 2010)

I abosolutely love their quick dry top coat. I never had a smudge free mani until I bought it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







dixie said:


> Oooh...I'm lovin' that coral, too!  I don't have any Orly polishes...yet.


----------



## lightgreen22 (Nov 5, 2010)

I probobly have 5 different versions of Ancient Jade in my nail polish collection


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 8, 2010)

I think I need Royal Velvet too


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Nov 8, 2010)

nychick1384 said:


> I think I need Royal Velvet too


 
  	Yeah that one intrigues me a lot too.


----------



## Aelya (Nov 17, 2010)

Gilded Coral and Sapphire Sil will be mine for sure. They are so lovely ! Thanks you for sharing !


----------



## RayannaBanana (Dec 21, 2010)

When does this come out in stores? I keep reading Jan and March but I don't know which one is right.

  	I want Sapphire Silk so bad! It  would be such a great colour for winter.


----------



## hilaryrose (Jan 2, 2011)

Ooooh, Ancient Jade and Gilded Coral look quite nice


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 3, 2011)

Royal Velvet looks gorgeous! And Antique Jade is pretty too, but looks super similar to Orly Gumdrop from the Sweet collection.


----------



## pandasaurus (Jan 7, 2011)

Ancient Jade looks nice. I might have to pick it up.


----------

